# cypress vs. pine



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

Noticeable difference in durbility and useful life span, esp. for floors? How does this pan out in actual use? Does cypress require preservation/painting? Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't paint it, but you can. I think the cypress lasts a lot longer than the pine. All other things equal I'd rather have all cypress boxes.

Lately I gave up painting any of the equipment.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I much prefer cypress over pine. I get at best 10 years service from ponderose pine and about 12 from white pine. My oldest cypress is 10 years and most doesn't look any different than the day I got it. I had one deep brood chamber that developed an area of rot on one board. I had replacement parts so put a new one on and haven't had a problem since.

Cypress is a big advantage in a humid climate like here in the SouthEast.

Fusion


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have some 30 year old deep white pine boxes still in service. But they are looking a bit bad. The bees are starting to find new entrances in the rotting corners now. But then they spent a lot of time in low humidity climates like the Panhandle of Nebraska and Larmie, Wyoming.


----------



## SippyBees (Feb 17, 2004)

Can't beat cypress, BUT... is getting harder to find near me, and if you do find it it ain't cheap.... but its also easy to work with besides being decay resistant.... my wife likes it because it is lighter for her to pick up.... tops are easier for her to lift off.... but for now I just use what is cheapest to buy... being a beekeeper, I didn't realise I would spend almost as much time being a woodworker as with bees. : ))


----------



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

How about cedar, then?


----------



## JWG (Jun 25, 2004)

(The cedar topic was covered in an earlier discussion.)


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have been building deeps this winter 20 out of cypress and some out of pine the cypress is a lot lighter and softer I wonder how the corners will hold up to the hive tool.
I got a DEAL on the cypress so they were cheaper to build than pine but it was a onetime deal but I have 20 deeps that should last a long time.


----------

